# Bloodhound.Packed



## Leon (21 April 2004)

Hallo,ich habe diesen Virus neulich auf meiner Platte gefunden,und die infizierte Datei ist ia.dll.Ist ia.dll  eine Systemdatei,oder kann ich sie unbesorgt löschen?Für Informationen,die Datei ist im System 32-Ordner. :cry:


----------



## Counselor (21 April 2004)

Vorsicht! Die Bezeichnung Bloodhound.Packed wird von Symantec verwendet, wenn der Virenscanner keinen Virus entdeckt, aber möglicherweise ein unbekannter Virus auf dem PC ist.

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/bloodhound.packed.html?Open

Hier empfiehlt sich ein Gegenscan mit einem Online Scanner, wie ich es auf meiner Homepage anbiete.


----------



## Leon (23 April 2004)

Der House-Call Scanner hat im System32-Ordner nichts gefunden.Jedoch läuft im Taskmanager der neue Prozess ctfmon.exe.Ist das vielleicht ein Dialer?


----------



## Counselor (23 April 2004)

CTFMON.EXE gehört zu MS-Office:
http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/ctfmon/


----------



## Devilfrank (23 April 2004)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.blaster.t.worm.html
W32.Blaster.T.Worm

Virus definitions prior to this date (beginning with definitions released February 23, 2004 (20040223.007), detect this threat as Bloodhound.Packed or W32.Blaster.Worm.


----------



## Leon (2 Mai 2004)

Apropos Blaster, ich habe in letzter Zeit ein großes Problem mit diesem Wurm. Andauernd erscheint die Meldung "System herunterfahren" und das ist klar der Blaster. Jedoch hat das Removaltool nichts gefunden. Aber es erscheint immer wieder die Meldung mit der NT-AUTORITÄT. Was könnte da los sein?


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Mai 2004)

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.sasser.worm.html
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.sasser.removal.tool.html


----------



## Leon (2 Mai 2004)

Danke an alle, hier ist übrigens noch der Patch:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...9E-DA3F-43B9-A4F1-AF243B6168F3&displaylang=de


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin zum 1. Mal hier,hab dieses Forum bei der Suche nach Informationen über Bloodhound.Packed gefunden und mir mal den Thread durchgelesen.Scheinbar habe ich das gleiche Problem wie ,aber ich konnte nicht ganz entnehmen,was ich nun tun soll,da ich den Scanner von leider nicht öffnen kann (scheiß Java)..kann mir jemand helfen? *von sowas keine ahnung hat* :/


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Gast-Kyla schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin zum 1. Mal hier,hab dieses Forum bei der Suche nach Informationen über Bloodhound.Packed gefunden und mir mal den Thread durchgelesen.Scheinbar habe ich das gleiche Problem wie ,aber ich konnte nicht ganz entnehmen,was ich nun tun soll,da ich den Scanner von leider nicht öffnen kann (scheiß Java)..kann mir jemand helfen? *von sowas keine ahnung hat* :/



Problem wie Leon und Scanner von Counselor,sorry,ich dachte,man könnte hier editieren..


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2004)

Gast-Kyla schrieb:
			
		

> Problem wie Leon und Scanner von Counselor,sorry,ich dachte,man könnte hier editieren..


Wenn du dich anmeldest, kannst du auch deine Postings (als Mitglied) editieren

tf


----------



## Kyla (4 Mai 2004)

Okay,danke,hab mich jetzt angemeldet.


----------



## Counselor (4 Mai 2004)

@Kyla:

Falls du einen Netscape/Mozilla Browser hast, dann lade folgende Datei:
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/setupex.exe?V=5,2,0,1008
Falls du den IE verwendest, und tatsächlich ein Java Problem hast, dann empfiehlt es sich, die Java VM von Microsoft gegen die von Sun Microsystems auszutauschen (sollte man ohnehin tun):
http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/index.jsp

Diese beiden Varianten haben bei mir bisher keine Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Kyla (4 Mai 2004)

Erstmal dankeschön! Ich benutze IE und werde mir das Programm dann gleich runterladen. Aber wie krieg ich denn nun meine Viren weg?  :-?


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2004)

mach mal einen  on-line virus scan :

http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp


tf


----------



## Counselor (4 Mai 2004)

Kyla schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal dankeschön! Ich benutze IE und werde mir das Programm dann gleich runterladen. Aber wie krieg ich denn nun meine Viren weg?  :-?


Bei mir klappt der Download der EXE Datei nur mit dem Mozilla.
Für den IE gibt es neben dem Link von TF noch einen weiteren:
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/start_frame.asp
Der Scanner erlaubt grundsätzlich auch das Säubern des PCs von etwaigen Viren.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

ich hab seit gestern auch diesen blöden virus auf meinem pc und bekomm ihn net mehr los. zum glück hat er noch keinen schaden angerichtet, zu mindestens keinen sichtbaren. kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch weiter helfen. man muss den doch irgendwie wieder losbekommen.....danke schonmal


----------



## Counselor (6 Mai 2004)

einafets schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab seit gestern auch diesen blöden virus auf meinem pc und bekomm ihn net mehr los. zum glück hat er noch keinen schaden angerichtet, zu mindestens keinen sichtbaren. kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch weiter helfen. man muss den doch irgendwie wieder losbekommen.....danke schonmal



Falls du den Sasser Virus meinst:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=53043#53043


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

Habe auch bei mir gerade den Bloodhound.Packed gefunden.
Hab auch schon alles durchlaufen lassen. Kann aber keinesfalls der Sasser sein, da ich die sicherheitslücke schon vor 1-2 wochen geschlossen habe. was kann das sein??


----------



## Counselor (18 Mai 2004)

Cornix-Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch bei mir gerade den Bloodhound.Packed gefunden. Hab auch schon alles durchlaufen lassen. Kann aber keinesfalls der Sasser sein, da ich die sicherheitslücke schon vor 1-2 wochen geschlossen habe. was kann das sein??


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=50520#50520


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

*Bloudhound.Packed Virus*

:bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry: 
Hallo,
habe auf meinen Rechner den Bloudhound.packed entdeckt. Bekomme ihn nicht weg. Mit Norten läßt er sich weder isolieren, noch löschen. Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Tip geben, wie ich ihn loswerde.
Danke im voraus schon mal.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Mai 2004)

Hi, lies dir mal diesen Tipp durch und beachte auch den Hinweis mit dem abgesicherten Modus....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5593


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Ich brauche Hilfe! Ich hab meine Systemwiederherstellung deaktiviert um den !!! GAYSEX IS GREAT !!! <-Bloodhound.Packed zu entfernen! Dann hab ich alles getan und wollte in die registry zugreifen und auf einmal geht garnichts mehr!!! MEIN PC WILL NICHTS MEHR STARTEN!!! Was muss ich tun? HILFEEEEEE!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Ich kann kein Programm mehr starten ausser denen auf dem desktop! Immer kommt die Fehlermeldung dass die datei nicht gefunden werden kann! Ich kann nicht einmal meine Systemwiederherstellung aktivieren!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Mai 2004)

Eine Beschreibung Deines Problems wäre sicherlich nicht das schlechteste. Mit den hellseherischen Fähigkeiten ist es bei uns (noch) nicht so weit her.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> MEIN PC WILL NICHTS MEHR STARTEN!!! Was muss ich tun?


Mal ne Frage , von wo aus postest du denn hier, wenn der PC nicht mehr startet?  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Immer wenn ich ein Programm oder ein Spiel oder msconfig oder regedit starten will oder wollte dann kam die fehlermeldung,dass die Datei nicht gefunden werden kann bzw. der Pfad nicht stimmt! Außerdem sind alle programme in msconfig unter Autostart deaktiviert weil ich rechts unten meine programme verschwunden sind! Ich kann also auch mein Norton SystemWorks nicht mehr starten!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Mai 2004)

Die Pfade sind in der Registry ins Nirvana umgelenkt worden. Kannst Du den Arbeitsplatz öffnen oder geht das auch nicht? Dann könntest Du versuchen, die Programme vor Ort auszuführen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

kann ich auch nicht! Also ich kann schon auf den Arbeitsplatz zugreifen aber ich kann keine programme starten!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Was merkwürdig ist, dass ich die Verknüpfung vom Internet Explorer auf meinem desktop starten kann sonst würde ich hier nicht posten aber das SchnellStart-Icon links unten geht nicht!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Außerdem ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass ich Word dokumente öffnen kann aber nicht Word direkt!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

genauso bei allen anderen programmen wie Filem mit PowerDVD oder Winamp! Ich kann kein prog. direkt starten aber die dateien die mit diesem prog zusammen hängen! Da kann doch was nicht stimmen!?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was merkwürdig ist, dass ich die Verknüpfung vom Internet Explorer auf meinem desktop starten kann sonst würde ich hier nicht posten aber das SchnellStart-Icon links unten geht nicht!



Das Desktop-Icon vom Explorer ist keine normale Verknüpfung - das Icon in der Schnellstartleiste dagegen schon.


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Mai 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5593


----------



## hobbiesurfer (25 Mai 2004)

*unsichtbare Viren oder Trojaner ?*

Hallo,
wenn es funktioniert, auch einen weiteren anti-spyscanner 'runterladen
www.bulletproofsoft.com =  BPS Spywareremover trialversion --> findet in der Regel wieder andere Spykomponenten als adaware.
Sollten die Updates nicht funktionieren, ich hatte  bei folgendem Trojaner
"wongeehow1.TrojanDropper.VBS.Drost"
immer die Meldung, daß es keine updates gibt, weil man schon die neueste Version hat. (war gelogen, dieser Trojaner stellt das gesamte Windows Betriebssystem auf den Kopf)  bleibt nur,  die  Spywarescanner löschen und  
 i n n e r h a l b  eines vorhandenen internen Netzwerkes wieder zu installieren, wenn die PC's innerhalb des Netzwerkes  n i c h t  betroffen sind. So bekommt man dann auch die neuesten Versionen auf den PC, der Trojaner ist ausgetrickst. Mehrmals scannen, immer und immer wieder.
Nur durch die adaware Scanner wurde das Programm sichtbar.

Für die Updates bzgl. des Virenscanners war es das gleiche.

Sämtliche Sicherheitsupdates von Microsoft konnten ebenfalls nicht mehr geladen werden, bekam immer die Meldung nach drücken des Download Buttons : "Sie haben keine Berechtigung diese Seite zu öffnen".
.
Man fragt sich nur, warum sich jemand soviel Mühe gibt und Zeit investiert und so einen ausgeklügelten Trojaner programmiert, der zwar vom Virenwächter ( g-data)..  bei Eintritt in's System protokolliert wurde , aber beim anschließenden Scan absolut nicht gefunden wurde. Weder im gesicherten Modus, noch online bei allen Anbietern.
Unter Betriebssystem Software schrieb sich ein Programm ein "Search2020"
ohne weitere Angaben über die Größe. Das Programm war nicht zu löschen, beim Löschungsversuch hing sich der PC auf,sodaß dann nur die Reset-Taste 
gedrückt werden konnte. Im Betriebssystem  machte sich das Programm als Spielkarte *Karo-AS* bemerkbar , anstatt mit einem Klartext darunter, nur mit "taktischen Zeichen" versehen, erinnerte an den ASCI-Code von früher.

Ich ertappte mich dann schon bei dem Gedanken..: warum   m u ß   das Microsoft-Betriebssystem überhaupt soo angreifbar sein..? Was soll das?
Bezüglich einer professionellen Anwendung (womit man ja evtl. sein Geld verdienen könnte...)  ist Microsoft bei mir "unten durch". Warum können  denn nicht gleich "vom Werk aus"   die Sicherheitseinstellungen für den IE6  ( und weitere ...) so sein, damit von vornherein   k e i n e     verschlüsselten, fremde Dateien.. auf den PC geraten können ?   

Bis dahin...
eine kleine Auswahl helfender Programme  gibt es auch unter : www.24hilfe.de

Gruß
hobbiesurfer  :keks:


----------



## Counselor (25 Mai 2004)

*Re: unsichtbare Viren oder Trojaner ?*



			
				hobbiesurfer schrieb:
			
		

> Sämtliche Sicherheitsupdates von Microsoft konnten ebenfalls nicht mehr geladen werden, bekam immer die Meldung nach drücken des Download Buttons : "Sie haben keine Berechtigung diese Seite zu öffnen"...bei Eintritt in's System protokolliert wurde , aber beim anschließenden Scan absolut nicht gefunden wurde.


Möglicherweise lag da das Problem: Die Installation der Updates sollte innerhalb weniger Tage nach Erscheinen erfolgen, und nicht erst wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Außerdem kommen viele Schadprogramme auch ohne Sicherheitslücken gut zurecht, weil die Nutzer sie  zusammen mit ach so nützlichen kostenlosen Tools auf dem PC installieren. Außerdem schalten viele Anwender das Autoupdatefeature ab (weil die Computer-Blöd das geraten hat) und nutzen nicht mal die Windows Firewall. Ab XP SP2 wird die Firewall standardmäßig aktiviert sein. Bin gespannt, wie viele die Firewall abschalten.





			
				hobbiesurfer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum können  denn nicht gleich "vom Werk aus"   die Sicherheitseinstellungen für den IE6  ( und weitere ...) so sein, damit von vornherein   k e i n e     verschlüsselten, fremde Dateien.. auf den PC geraten können ?


Die Antwort ist einfach: Die Nutzer müßten ein so konfiguriertes System erst schrittweise entsperren. Wenn ich dann sehe, dass bei uns viele Azubis nicht mal ohne fremde Hilfe Dateien von der Festplatte auf Diskette verschieben können ...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

*Blood...*

Also ja, jedenflls hab ic mir hier alles durchgelesen und so, aber ich finde einfach nicht das womit man diesen Virus löschen kann...

Könnt ihr mir enn genauen Link bzw so etwas ähnliches geben bitte?

Danke


----------



## Mr. der Clown :) (31 Mai 2004)

Also ich hab mich mal angemeldet   

naja jedenfalls hab ich so n onlinescan gemacht, dieser hat die Datei gefunden, jedoch konnt er sie nicht löschen weil sie benutzt wird   

wie kann ich die löschen?

Und das mit dem Bloodhound.packed hab ich noch immer nicht hinbekommen, diese dll datei lässt sich einfach nicht löschen.

Eine Frage noch, kann es sein das durch dieses Bloodhound da der PC sich immer zu begin einfach so aufhängt? 
Den das passiert mir des öfteren bzw fast immer


----------



## Dino (31 Mai 2004)

Mr. der Clown :) schrieb:
			
		

> ...jedoch konnt er sie nicht löschen weil sie benutzt wird
> 
> wie kann ich die löschen?



Versuch es mal im abgesicherten Modus bzw. schau mal in den Taskmanager, wer da so am Werkeln ist, und deaktiviere den Task, wenn Du ihn orten kannst.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

ich probiers mal danke


----------



## Counselor (31 Mai 2004)

Mr. der Clown :) schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage noch, kann es sein das durch dieses Bloodhound da der PC sich immer zu begin einfach so aufhängt?
> Den das passiert mir des öfteren bzw fast immer


Das kann sein. Wenn es nach der Entfernung des Bloodhound wieder auftritt, dann versuch mal  manuell eine Bluescreen auszulösen . Wenn das geht, dann liegt ein Softwarefehler vor, wenn es nicht geht ein Hardwarefehler. 

Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung, gibt es Warnungen oder Fehler im Eventlog?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*Super Wichtig*

Hallo,

Habe schon lange diesen Bloodhound.Packed drauf und bekomme den nicht los ich wollte es alleine machen aber er lässt sich nicht löschen.

Könnt ihr mir helfen??????

BITTE brauche HILFE    :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry: 

Gruß Klitschko15


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

hi all.... sry das ich als guest reinschreibe.. werd mich sicher in zukunft anmelden....ty für euer versändnis

ich hab auch sonen komischen virus auf der pladde der bloodhound.packed heisst damn it... der hat die winlogon.exe verseucht... kann regedit und taskmanager nich mehr starten - da sagt der compi wurde durch admin disabled - hab ich aber nieee gemacht und bin als admin eingelogged.... die datei lässt sich auch im save mode nich löschen... was soll ich denn bloss machen ich will net formatieren (  :roll: 

bitte bitte helfts mer bitte

mfg Michi


----------

